# Fernseh Tycoon Browsergame



## BlitzCaser (3. Januar 2012)

Beim Fernseh Tycoon Browsergame kann man seinen eigenen TV-Sender übernehmen.

Als Manager eines Fernsehsenders bist du für das Fernsehprogramm verantwortlich. Du trittst in diesem Browserspiel mit deinem Fernsehkanal gegen hunderte anderer Mitspieler an und kämpfst täglich um Einschaltquoten und Marktwerte. Ein Sendetag innerhalb der Wirtschaftssimulation dauert 24 Stunden. Die Quoten deiner TV-Tipps richten sich nach Sendezeit, Wochentag, Reichweite, Qualität und vielen weiteren Faktoren.

Link: Fernseh Tycoon


----------



## Deniiis (16. Januar 2012)

cool


----------



## sharthakan (4. März 2013)

Bin dabei


----------

